# Creobroter enclosure overhaul



## Merc (Jul 17, 2011)

Well since I only have one big female Creo left and I plan on doing a communal setup for them next (I think I'll be taking advantage of the forum supporter thing, hehehe), I decided today was the day to do an enclosure overhaul.

The previous enclosures were smaller, and I fit them inside this 5.5 gallon, and they were pretty bare - sticks and some sphagnum moss only. I didn't get 'before' pictures because they were so ugly. :lol: 







But here is the new enclosure! Will probably upgrade it to a 10 gallon next time I can go home, since I have about a billion of those.

I finally caved and went and got some silk plants and decided to try my hand at some frog moss. Then I decided to make a whole thing and got some styrofoam and ended up really getting into it. I used to work in a flower shop so this ended up being right down my alley.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice!

Never used "frog moss". What is it?


----------



## Merc (Jul 18, 2011)

Thank you!

"Frog moss" is apparently also called pillow moss, but sold as "frog" because of how frequently it's used by people who keep frog vivs. It's dried, but supposedly it will come back to life if kept watered, so I'm hoping to see some small growth, but if not, eh, it's pretty as-is and it was cheap. :lol: 

Geez the more I look between this photo and the actual enclosure, the more I feel it doesn't do it justice.  Maybe tomorrow I'll try to get more pictures of it and Miss Tora the Creo with my good camera (This was taken with my Droid).


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah! Please - more photos!

Also, send me a PM so I can get your "Forum Supporter" Creos out tomorrow or Tuesday. And let me know if you want L1, L2 or L3.


----------



## Rick (Jul 18, 2011)

The moss sounds like spaghnum moss maybe which can be bought dried. Enclosure looks oks but keep in mind that mantids will spend most of their time hanging from the lid.


----------



## sporeworld (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh, yeah. And watch for leaks. I've had a hard time keeping house flies in aquariums with those kinds of lids.


----------



## Merc (Aug 6, 2011)

Got some new videos with my shiny new phone! :wub: Proving there are some upsides to losing your phone. :lol: My cousin grabbed some mayflies while he was out, so the Creo nymphs are enjoying a well-deserved treat!  

Click!


----------

